# Practice Tests Power PE



## SSG (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I have practice tests from PPI ( 1 and 2), Complex Imaginary (4), Graffeo , NCEES and engproguide. 

Any suggestions on where else can I find more practice exams? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BirdGrave (Mar 12, 2018)

I have been using this website for the sake of getting variety in my practice questions, as finding multiple resources to use so I'm not just repeating the same questions over and over has been difficult for me.

http://pepowerexams.com/

It generates random questions and puts them in a 50 question practice exam for you to try.  The questions thus far on average seem to be in a difficulty space that is roughly between the CI books and the NCESS practice exam.  

Out of curiosity, what did you get on the engproguide exam the first time through?  I did rather poorly compared to the other exams you listed (I also have the 4 volume CI set as well as this edition and last edition of the NCEES practice exam), and it has made me question if I have been misallocating my study efforts for these months I've been preparing.


----------



## navixv (Mar 15, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> I have been using this website for the sake of getting variety in my practice questions, as finding multiple resources to use so I'm not just repeating the same questions over and over has been difficult for me.
> 
> http://pepowerexams.com/
> 
> ...


Not to scare you, but I found the engpro exam to be pretty similar to the real thing, at least compared to other unofficial practice exams. For context, I took the real exam twice.  I cant speak for pepowerexams.com as I didn't use it.


----------



## BirdGrave (Mar 15, 2018)

navixv said:


> Not to scare you, but I found the engpro exam to be pretty similar to the real thing, at least compared to other unofficial practice exams. For context, I took the real exam twice.  I cant speak for pepowerexams.com as I didn't use it.


How did the practice exam in the back of the Graffeo book compare with the real exam?  I was going to take that for the first time in a test-like setting this weekend.  In this final month stretch, I want to make sure I'm working problems that are accurately reflecting what one can expect to see on the exam.


----------



## Surf and Snow (Mar 19, 2018)

SSG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have practice tests from PPI ( 1 and 2), Complex Imaginary (4), Graffeo , NCEES and engproguide.
> 
> ...


Spin up is another commonly used practice exam book. 5 full exams in one book, though a lot of the questions seem repetitive with slightly different twists. I already went through it and found it to be too easy in my opinion. I haven’t taken the real PE Exam to compare, but most spin up questions are only one step and one equation. I was going through them and finishing all 80 questions in each test in only 3-4 hrs and scoring 85-95% each time. I think it helped refresh and solidify some concepts but I suspect it’s much easier than the real test will be and to trust that I’d score 90% on the real exam might be false confidence. I’ve also done Graffeo and PPI averaging 80-85% iirc Right now I’m going through the CI sets and 2 in I’m between 85-90 percent, but they are taking me 6.5-7.0 hrs to do, which seems more realistic with multiple steps consuming more time. 

I haven’t tried the engineering pro guide test but I did buy his technical study manual. Lots of good info in it, but not having an index is a real con as it’s not fast or easy to find the info you need in 6 minutes. I might buy the exam as it sounds like it’s a tougher, more realistic exam. 

3 weeks and 5 days left! We’re in the final countdown! I started studying in Jan, so I’m 2/3 of the way through.


----------



## navixv (Mar 20, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> How did the practice exam in the back of the Graffeo book compare with the real exam?  I was going to take that for the first time in a test-like setting this weekend.  In this final month stretch, I want to make sure I'm working problems that are accurately reflecting what one can expect to see on the exam.


My memory is shaky on this one, but if I recall correctly, while conceptually useful, Graffeo's exam isn't that great. With some exceptions of course. Of course that doesn't mean it's useless as you'll need to know a lot of the theories behind the problems. I used this exam as a practice "test-like" session myself so you should still do it. After all, there are only so many exams out there so you can't be too picky.

Also, I wouldn't recommend picking up the Spin-Up book this close to the exam.


----------



## BirdGrave (Mar 20, 2018)

navixv said:


> My memory is shaky on this one, but if I recall correctly, while conceptually useful, Graffeo's exam isn't that great. With some exceptions of course. Of course that doesn't mean it's useless as you'll need to know a lot of the theories behind the problems. I used this exam as a practice "test-like" session myself so you should still do it. After all, there are only so many exams out there so you can't be too picky.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't recommend picking up the Spin-Up book this close to the exam.




As far as practice exams are concerned in addition to the Graffeo one I currently possess the most recent and the previous NCEES exams, the EngProGuide Power exam, and all 4 Complex Imaginary exams.  Do you think that is adequate for test preparation, or should I be looking to branch off into other material as well?  I've heard Spin-Up is too easy to be an accurate representation of the exam, and that even the Complex Imaginary questions while being more probing still aren't quite the magnitude of the actual test questions (however everyone seems to recommend getting the 4 volume CI set anyway).  I've considered purchasing Graffeo's, but his 3-practice exam set doesn't get very good reviews from what I've read.  I don't know what else I should be looking at because as you said, the selection of (quality) practice exam material for the Power PE is somewhat limited.


----------



## navixv (Mar 20, 2018)

BirdGrave said:


> As far as practice exams are concerned in addition to the Graffeo one I currently possess the most recent and the previous NCEES exams, the EngProGuide Power exam, and all 4 Complex Imaginary exams.  Do you think that is adequate for test preparation, or should I be looking to branch off into other material as well?  I've heard Spin-Up is too easy to be an accurate representation of the exam, and that even the Complex Imaginary questions while being more probing still aren't quite the magnitude of the actual test questions (however everyone seems to recommend getting the 4 volume CI set anyway).  I've considered purchasing Graffeo's, but his 3-practice exam set doesn't get very good reviews from what I've read.  I don't know what else I should be looking at because as you said, the selection of (quality) practice exam material for the Power PE is somewhat limited.


Don't buy Graffeo's 3 exam book, it's trash. The practice problems you have are adequate, but what matters most is how well you understand the topics.

The second time I took the exam (and passed) i spent a lot more time reading a textbook than I did doing problems. Of course I had the advantage of having already studied for the test a first time. I probably spent 2 months just reading and spent the last month doing the exams you have. First time I took the test and failed, most of my studying time was spent doing problems instead of learning the topics that are on the specifications sheet they give you. The reason this didn't work is because the practice problems don't cover every topic. So what I recommend is making sure to have some reference (a printed pdf for example) for every topic on that list.


----------

